# The rest of team 3 needs to get in the woods



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

You guys need to get in the woods. I can't lead us to victory by myself haha


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

haha well i got my buck down! but im going to post him up at the end of the competion since we can only enter 1 buck! i have an arizona tag still and i know where some 200in bucks are!!!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

What did the buck you got score?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have been in the woods but i have not seen any bucks just does maybe i will have to stick one to get us another 50 but i saw that you have been shooting the heck out of the does


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i also am trying to deal with target panic


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

In my neck of the woods there is an overpopulation of does and I have taken it upon myself to thin the herd.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah I saw that ha its all good though we are in second place but really in first because cali hasnt posted his buck yet buck its smart not to until the end of the contest though


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

are you gonna post the buck you shot for the contest IL bowhunter


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

No it wasn't very big plus I forgot to get my bow in the picture


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> No it wasn't very big plus I forgot to get my bow in the picture


yeah the bow rule is screwing a lot of people


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

you know cali you can go ahead and enter that deer and if you kill a bigger one you can replace it


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

going out tomorrow got my target panic under control hopefully it will work out because If its brown its down:teeth::moose::archer:
:uzi::cow:


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

i got a doe, but with a rifle during our jr. season. we still have a late season


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

i didnt get nothing yet but i Have been hunting for the last past couple weeks and now i got a 1 week break and ima try to get a buck.I went scouted at a creek in my property and i saw 5 rubs and 2 scrapes and alot of footprints on the creek bank so ima probally hunt there tommorow.hopefully i will get something!!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I frinally shot a doe, are you gonna post your buck in the kill thread cali? My season dosent end till febuary 28 so I might luck into another one.:teeth:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey cali you need to post your buck in the contest if you haven't already, im pretty sure its almost over. It will give us a few more points.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

it dosnt madder if i post it or not guys its only 65 points due to the 20 point reduction cause it was a mule deer! but good job team 3 u guys had a good season!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya u guys did, if it wasn't for the 2 deer maximum from 1 person u guys probably would have been pretty close to winning it 'cause of illinois bowhunter. Great job guys!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> ya u guys did, if it wasn't for the 2 deer maximum from 1 person u guys probably would have been pretty close to winning it 'cause of illinois bowhunter. Great job guys!


haha ya we would have done alot better if i would have shot a doe but i didnt want to waste 1 of my 2 tags on a doe! lol thats what i get for being stingy i guess!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah If I wouldn't have lost a doe with my recurve we would of had 50 more points. I also passed on several does because they were yearlings. Next year ought to be good though becuase there were quite a few yearlings this year.


----------

